# Herzog clone in a pedal



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Same guy who did the Whirly-gig, I suspect.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

$225 seems like a descent price.

Is a real H Hog as noisy and hum like this clone?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pedal is gone.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

12AU7s can make a nice sounding low-power output tube, in the right circuit.


----------

